
Burning Man for the 1% - spking
http://www.theguardian.com/business/2016/may/02/further-future-festival-burning-man-tech-elite-eric-schmidt
======
appleflaxen
for some reason there are more comments on the newer submission:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11617002](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11617002)

------
staticautomatic
Gross gross gross.

